# Torture toilets.....



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

yes you heard right..designed to put pains in your legs......









https://www.marketwatch.com/story/f...kers-bathroom-breaks-2019-12-17?mod=home-page


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I heard that on the news today, it won't pass here with human rights laws. An even easier way for your employees to not take a long bathroom break should copy our system. We don't toilets on small construction sites!!!

We were told to take a crap in a box. My mentor would do that and put his steaming box and put it in the GC's pick up bed. :devil3:

One time he had to go so he went to the model house, an agent with clients walked in and saw my mentor sitting on the throne with his pants down and yelped what the F he was doing. Well see you basturds are too cheap to rent porta potties, a big wig told me to come here to take a crap and the carpenters haven't installed the bathroom door yet. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I heard that on the news today, it won't pass here with human rights laws. An even easier way for your employees to not take a long bathroom break should copy our system. We don't toilets on small construction sites!!!
> 
> We were told to take a crap in a box. My mentor would do that and put his steaming box and put it in the GC's pick up bed. :devil3:
> 
> One time he had to go so he went to the model house, an agent with clients walked in and saw my mentor sitting on the throne with his pants down and yelped what the F he was doing. Well see you basturds are too cheap to rent porta potties, a big wig told me to come here to take a crap and the carpenters haven't installed the bathroom door yet. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:



I have left many a steaming box on job sites, but I think this article is geared towards office workers and that type of atmosphere...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> I heard that on the news today, it won't pass here with human rights laws. An even easier way for your employees to not take a long bathroom break should copy our system. We don't toilets on small construction sites!!!
> 
> We were told to take a crap in a box. My mentor would do that and put his steaming box and put it in the GC's pick up bed. :devil3:
> 
> One time he had to go so he went to the model house, an agent with clients walked in and saw my mentor sitting on the throne with his pants down and yelped what the F he was doing. Well see you basturds are too cheap to rent porta potties, a big wig told me to come here to take a crap and the carpenters haven't installed the bathroom door yet. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:







My boss and I arrived at a new con first thing in the morning. He was showing me how I needed to remove the temp toilet from the flange so they could build the bathroom walls and stuff. The current bathroom "walls" were cardboard. He said give me a minute first, I need to piss. I waited around the corner. Nut job gc shows up talking asking where my boss is, I manage to say he's in the bathroom and he starts talking over me as he opens the "door".


So he walks in and sees my boss cock in hand. Yells out loud for all on site to hear "WOAH!!! I haven't seen that thing in 3 years!!!". I look at a couple drywallers to see all of our jaws have dropped.


That particular gc has since retired but lucky me gets to work on his daughters house from time to time.










.


----------

